# Einstieg in GUI-Programmierung



## Cromon (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte seit längerer Zeit gerne mal einen Einstieg in Java lancieren. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich vom Wissen und auch vom Interesse her eigentlich sofort mit Graphikprogrammen starten würde. Ich habe da auch kein Problem mit der Sprache, Syntax oder was auch immer, da meine Programmiervorkenntnisse sagen wir mal nicht bescheiden sind .

Mein Problem ist etwas ganz anderes: Ich kriege es auch im x-ten Anlauf nicht hin einen entsprechenden Designer für Eclipse einzurichten oder zu installieren. Unzählige Sachen habe ich bereits versucht (externes Programm, über den Updater von Eclipse, ...). 

Daher meine Frage:
Ich habe jetzt eine komplett "freie" Version von Eclipse (also einfach heruntergeladen). Ich habe ein Bild mit den ganzen Versionen angehängt. Könnte mir jemand erklären, was ich machen muss damit ich einen Designer habe für das Design der GUI, der auch so wie im Visual Studio die Basiscodes erstellt (Positionierung, ...). Gibt es sowas? Wie muss ich das genau machen und wie mache ich dann ein solches Projekt? Ich habe bereits einmal so einen Designer über den Updater runtergeladen und das hat dann angeblich funktioniert, aber ein Projekt oder eine Datei zu erstellen, welche dann die GUI hat hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich hoffe da kann mir jemand ein bisschen Wissen eintrichtern 

Gruss
Cromon


----------



## Carron (13. Juni 2010)

Hi Cromon,

soweit ich das bisher verstande habe ist einer der wenigen annehmenbaren GUI-Builder für Java im Rahmen  von 
Netbeans verfügbar. Dieser dient jedoch nur der Erstellung von Swing-GUIs. Für SWT ist mir da noch nichts über den Weg gelaufen.

Wenn du allerdings _unbescheidene_ Programmiervorkenntnisse hast, würde ich dir ans Herz legen wollen diese zu nutzen und deine Oberflächen quasi _von Hand_ zu stricken. Snippets gibts im Netz in rauen Mengen und so braucht man den GUI-Builder zur Orientierung eigentlich nicht.
Darüber hinaus lassen sich über den Standard hinausgehende Funktionalitäten ohnehin nur direkt im GUI-Code realisieren (und da hilft das durch Eigenbau erlangte Wissen durchaus). Und im Sinne von Objektorientierung und schlankem Code geht doch nichts über die erfahrene Hand eines Code-Schmiedes aus Fleisch und Blut.

Das ist allerdings nur meine persönliche Meinung, die sich aus eigener Swing- und SWT-GUI-Programmierung ergeben und durch den Unmut angesichts von per Editoren zusammengeklicktem Code von Kollegen verschärft hat.


In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht & Grüße
Carron


----------



## Cromon (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Carron!

Ich werde mir sicher mal den BUI-Builder für Netbeans anschauen und versuchen damit zurecht zu kommen. Sollte das nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen komme ich wohl nicht darum alles per Code zu platzieren.

Man ist halt von der C-Familie kommend mit Dialogresourcen in C++ und dem Designer in C# schon recht verwöhnt, aber das ist wohl auch mit einer der Gründe, warum das Visual Studio einen ordentlichen Preis hat.

Gruss
Cromon


----------



## zerix (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind GUI-Builder für eclipse
http://www.cloudgarden.com/jigloo/
http://www.eclipse.org/vep/

Schau dir aber GUI-Programmierung erstmal ohne GU-Builder an. Da du sonst Probleme haben wirst, wenn der GUI-Builder was nicht so macht, wie du es gerne hättest  und du dann an den Code musst. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

